# MBBS In Pakistan Vs China.



## SuffyanZahid (Jul 19, 2016)

AOA, 
I am planning to do MBBS from China. The reason is not affordability but the quality of education.
I was planning to do it from SHIFA which is ranked 10,000+ in the world ranking. Now I am planning to do it fron Wuhan Medical University or Xian Jiaotong which are both in top 300 in the world. The fee is same for SHIFA and these both. Even Aga khan has a ranking of 1700. 
I want to practice in USA or UK after my degree, so is it a good decision?


----------



## cursinglion (Jul 1, 2016)

there's a lot more than just studying bro and at mbbs level, ranking doesn't really matter and if you want to practice in USA or UK you have to clear their tests(usmle etc) regardless of where you did your mbbs (except in their respective countries), pakistan mein raho . paro be aur party be karo.


----------



## adenosine (Oct 28, 2016)

^ Sai baat hai, like if you're trying to run away from life at home and are independent enough then it's completely understandable. But don't overburden yourself over rankings merely. Awein khwamkhaa roule mai mat daalou apne aap ko lol, but if you're into it then of course none of us can change your mindif you've made it up. Of course, someone more knowledgeable or with more experience (as an MBBS student in China from Pakistan, preferably) will know better, cursinglion (I believe) and I are simply giving our own opinions.


----------



## SuffyanZahid (Jul 19, 2016)

I really appreciate your opinion.
I am not running from anything, Pakistan is ofcourse my first priority. The thing is if I want to become a doctor, I want to be one of the best. Now, in China, a single medical college has 10-14 affiliated hospitals with more than 20 million patients. Over here at Shifa, they won't even let you stitch someone even in your housejob(one of my cousin did it from there). Clinical exposure will be minimal. 
And who knows where China will be in 6 more years.
Regarding ranking, I think there will be some difference in a uni that is ranked 10000+ and one that is in top 300. 
Anyhow, I'll be meeting a few doctors who have done MBBS from China before making a final decision. Currently I have no intentions in leaving Pakistan, just am curious.


----------



## medicalstudent (Mar 27, 2017)

SuffyanZahid said:


> I really appreciate your opinion.
> I am not running from anything, Pakistan is ofcourse my first priority. The thing is if I want to become a doctor, I want to be one of the best. Now, in China, a single medical college has 10-14 affiliated hospitals with more than 20 million patients. Over here at Shifa, they won't even let you stitch someone even in your housejob(one of my cousin did it from there). Clinical exposure will be minimal.
> And who knows where China will be in 6 more years.
> Regarding ranking, I think there will be some difference in a uni that is ranked 10000+ and one that is in top 300.
> Anyhow, I'll be meeting a few doctors who have done MBBS from China before making a final decision. Currently I have no intentions in leaving Pakistan, just am curious.


AS.
As already pointed out ranking doesn't really matter unless its a top 20 university. Also there is no saying that if you go to china you will be a better doctor, in fact its seen as quite the opposite. Doctors from china are not seen as equals as to those who graduated from a Pakistani university and its generally considered that those who couldn't get into medical school or failed out of medical school in Pakistan go to China.I've heard that it can be a big challenge for some of them to get licences from pmdc to practice after graduating from China.

I don't know what year your cousin graduated in but right now i am a student in shifa and I've seen with my own eyes 5th years and doctors doing house jobs stitching up patients. Clinical exposure is fantastic at shifa. On my clinical rounds nobody had any complaints of not having enough patients to see and practice on.

Then again if your hearts set on china then go for it, maybe you will become a better doctor there.. but don't take any regard of the ranking, its meaningless. Be 100% sure of the hurdles you may face after completing MBBS in china... remember PMDC could change the rules at any time in 6 years you could be screwed over if you want to come back to pakistan afterwards.


----------



## SuffyanZahid (Jul 19, 2016)

Thankyou for your input on the matter. 
I will most probably end up in Shifa aswell. And being a better doctor have nothing to do with China, it is just the clinical exposure I was talking about especially in private institutes, but as you said that you are satisfied, it helps alot in making my decision. Otherwise, I know that medical in Pakistan in quite popular in the world.


----------



## ihsankhan (Sep 14, 2020)

Where are you studying now?Which option is better pakistan or china ?


----------

